# Relaxed courses for novice visiting Florida



## enjoybeginner (Oct 25, 2010)

Going to spend a week in Central and South Florida for December break - two novice golfers who would like to play an unhurried game. Much obliged if anyone has tips on what courses would be appropriate for us (public or private). Not worried about the difficulty of the course as much as about being in the way of a lot of faster and more competent players on the grounds. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tmac0033 (Sep 9, 2010)

enjoybeginner said:


> Going to spend a week in Central and South Florida for December break - two novice golfers who would like to play an unhurried game. Much obliged if anyone has tips on what courses would be appropriate for us (public or private). Not worried about the difficulty of the course as much as about being in the way of a lot of faster and more competent players on the grounds. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


I guess it's too late for this year, but maybe next? VISIT FLORIDA Golf?CMP=LEC-GolfGeneral Expert | Florida Vacation, Tourism, Travel & Entertainment Information - VISITFLORIDA.com


----------



## Golf4ever (Mar 12, 2011)

enjoybeginner said:


> Going to spend a week in Central and South Florida for December break - two novice golfers who would like to play an unhurried game. Much obliged if anyone has tips on what courses would be appropriate for us (public or private). Not worried about the difficulty of the course as much as about being in the way of a lot of faster and more competent players on the grounds. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


Hey there,
If you are still around central florida check www(dot)swissfairways(dot)com
It is a very fun course in central florida about 40 min from Orlando. You have couple of hole about lakes and it it dirt cheap. We played for $20 can't beat this.
Take Care


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

PGA National Palm Beach Gardens


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Some ideas:
Plantation Preserve
The Rookery at Marco
Fiddler's Creek
Legacy at Lakewood Ranch


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

enjoybeginner said:


> Going to spend a week in Central and South Florida for December break - two novice golfers who would like to play an unhurried game. Much obliged if anyone has tips on what courses would be appropriate for us (public or private). Not worried about the difficulty of the course as much as about being in the way of a lot of faster and more competent players on the grounds. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


Am I too late? anyway you can visit marinersands country club.


----------

